# WTB ~ Narrow Leaf or Trident Java Fern



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Located in Kelowna, willing to pay for shipping/courier/whatever for reasonably sized pieces. Shipping from Van. is 12-14 for 2-day, much cheaper standard mail.

**edit**

I will need to see a picture of the plant I will be purchasing. I'm not sending someone money thru the internet without at least being able to see what I'm buying. Telling me it's a "good sized portion" is not good enough.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Reallllllly need this stuff to finish my scape.


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

I have some narrow leaf ones.. Email me..


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Bump no reply yet about shipping.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Are you looking for narrow or needle leaf?? I have both as well as the trident and can ship. PM me if interested..


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

PMed yesterday morning. Bump.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

No replies from either sellers. Still looking. Please don't lead me on if you're not going to respond...


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Bump, still looking, no one will send me a pic of what I'm buying...


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Check out aqua bid, search for fishclubgirl. I have bought plants from her several times and she will ship.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

She was not willing to send me a picture... I can understand if I was going to pick up the plant or something, but when I'm sending an online payment for something I haven't even seen yet... a "good sized portion" differs from people to people... I'm not meaning to accuse her of anything but I'd hate to be told a plant is big and healthy only to get a half dead piece of rhizome with 2 leaves. I'll get some eventually.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I can vouch for fishclubgirl on aquabid. I have bought from her several times before and her plants are always super healthy and large portions


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks

Bump


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Bump still haven't gotten any


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Bump still looking.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Bump...zzz


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Doo dee doo


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow...you sure are persistent! Best of luck in your search.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Joel from KEP was nice enough to grow his out for me and I picked a portion up on Friday, there was still some left as of then. (in the tank with the siamese algae eaters, that narrow aisle between the other tanks and the stairs- the regular non-plant staff may not know what it is tho) It was $10


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm still looking.

I have no clue what KEP is.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Bump still looking ~sighs~


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Bump... yep still looking...


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Bump! Wonder if I'm ever gonna find any.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

might try here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...eds-26/fs-riccia-narrow-leaf-java-fern-28398/


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Ugh... you know what, I still haven't found any!

Bump...


----------

